# Dublin River Boots sizing...



## EquestrianFairy (23 May 2011)

Im looking at a pair of these on ebay- im normally a 6.5 give or take but would i be best getting these in a 6 or 7 as apparently they come up generous?

Thanks


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (27 May 2011)

If you have to do it and buy Dublin River boots (NOT TO BE RECOMMENDED) buy the newer version with the stripe up the front and back go for the larger size and use a long shoe horn to put them on this will lengthen the time that that the lining stays attached  to the boot and you dont have to fight to get them comfortable. but they will leak and start to fall to bits in no time at all. I really dont know why Dublin are not intrested in sorting out their DRB warm Comfortable but leak like a Collander why dont they put in a full height branded waterproof Membrane I am sure most people would pay a little more for a boot that was actualy waterproof!!! not just claimed to be that leaks worse than a government department


----------



## Chestnuttymare (27 May 2011)

I agree with the old hairy cob on this. I got some and the stitching gave way after a couple of months, they changed them, but it took time as tack shop had to send them back and have them tested. The new pair ended up being leaky too. I think they came up a bit big and seemed to drop a fair bit too. The replacement pair were a size smaller but tbh wish i hadn't changed the size as they were a bit neat. Probably go for the bigger ones if you buy them.


----------



## Bobby Boy (27 May 2011)

The boots do come up big, I'm a 6 and my boots are a 5 and are plenty big enough, similarly my daughter has a pair in a 4 yet is a 5 to 6


----------



## Batgirl (27 May 2011)

Don't get them!! ruuuuu biiiiish


----------



## CalllyH (27 May 2011)

Mine have lasted fab for the past couple of years.they look smart and I ride in mine. I'm about due some new ones though a I've worn them loads. 

Get the next size down, I had to take the 5 back and swap for a 4


----------



## Javabb94 (27 May 2011)

My mums are a 6 and just fit me im a 7

My mum has had hers for ages and never had a problem


----------



## charlottenicol (28 May 2011)

I wouldn't buy Dublin River, I got a pair a couple of years ago and within 6 months the lining had all torn and they leaked badly.  But if you do have to get them I am a size 7 and that's what I got.


----------

